# Is Coconut fiber substrate harmful to Tortoise health?



## ariesxiao (Sep 27, 2018)

I use this for the substrate/bedding of my tortoise container https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TNLIANQ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

I find the tortoise usually drags the leaves out of the food container and eat it at anywhere it wants. And then the leaves will be attached a lot of the coconut substrate and it will eat them at a whole. Just want to know if that is harmful to tortoise's health. Or I need to put the tortoise in a separate no substrate container when it eats food?

Thanks!


----------



## wellington (Sep 27, 2018)

No, it's one of the best. I would try to not let him eat a lot of it though. I have a young leopard that does the same thing, drags the food through the coir. I found it's the greens he doesn't like lol. Try a bigger feed plate.


----------



## T Smart (Sep 27, 2018)

A bigger feeding area will most certainly help. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's my understanding that coconut coir is safe to ingest (in small amounts), thus I wouldn't worry if he accidentally had some in his food. 

Also, make sure that the substrate isn't too dry. It's not ideal for your tortoise and it can cause a mess. Coconut coir tends to air out very quickly, especially around the basking area. Daily mists, along with soaking the entire enclosure every two weeks or so helps to keep it from getting dusty. A small top layer of cypress mulch helps hold in extra moisture as well.


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2018)

What species and size tortoise?

To help keep the coir off the food, use a sunken terra cotta saucer as a food bowl.


----------



## ariesxiao (Jan 16, 2019)

Tom said:


> What species and size tortoise?
> 
> To help keep the coir off the food, use a sunken terra cotta saucer as a food bowl.



They do eat tortoise soaked Mazuri or Zoo Med tortoise food in the place I put it. The problem is that when I give them vegetables, they like to drag it to anywhere they want and will not eat them in the saucer. That’s why I ask the question. I have got the saucer for a long time.


----------



## Tom (Jan 17, 2019)

The mess from coco coir and sticking to the food is the primary reason I don't use it except in a couple of cases. I use fine grade orchid bark for substrate in most situations and I have no such problems.


----------

